
The David W. Niven Collection of Early Jazz Legends, 1921-1991 - cellover
https://archive.org/details/davidwnivenjazz?sort=-downloads
======
daviddaviddavid
This is a gold mine. My profession life is half programmer / half jazz
musician. Every musician I've forwarded this link to has been blown away.

The commentary accompanying the clips I've sampled is just great. It reminds
me of why I _still_ purchase CDs after all these years - namely, the liner
notes. I will never be okay with downloading/streaming an album without having
even basic information such as who the lineup is. Liner notes for jazz
recordings are such a fundamental part of the overall package and really can
increase one's appreciation of the work. There's nothing better than hearing a
Nat Hentoff or a Stanley Crouch give a sweeping overview of the scene while
introducing you to a recording. Better yet are those rare artists like Brad
Mehldau who are themselves amazing critics of their own artistic worlds.

~~~
cellover
Those commentaries are indeed excellent! His voice makes me think to HAL 9000
every time it starts which makes for a very singular journey!

------
6stringmerc
This is a very well laid out and interesting resource. Glad to get a chance to
check it out. Off to explore some more, thanks for sharing!

------
Snowalker
ohh wow, thanks for sharing! this is gold!

------
asd
I just sampled a few. These are some legit recordings. Very good quality.

